# New kittly with URI won't eat or drink. help!



## nightlight (Aug 17, 2008)

We adopted a cat about a week ago (Sadie), who appears to approximately 10 months old. She very quickly began sneezing, acting lethargic and stopped eating and drinking. I brought her to the vet on 8/15 and they gave her fluids and antibiotics, but she *will not eat or drink *! It has been 4 days. I have tried everything (tuna, babyfood, warming the food slightly) and I'm afriaid she will starve or dehydrate! HELP!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

You really need to get some food into her immediately. Cats that don't eat for a couple days (or more) are at risk for hepatic lipidodis especially if they are overweight to begin with. The longer a cat goes without eating the sicker they feel and will continue to not eat. The only way to break the cycle is to make them eat. 

You'll need to get a syringe and force feed her wet food. There are a couple prescription brands of wet food that have very high calories, contact your vet to get some of that. In the meantime, using a high end wet food (Wellness, Innova EVO etc.) will hold her over. 

You can also syringe in some water. To determine if your cat is dehydrated, pull up the skin on the back of the neck and let it go. If it stays raised and takes a while to return to normal she's dehydrated. If it goes back into place right away, she's not.

Another thing that can help URI cats is steam...put her in a steamy bathroom for 15-20 minutes. This will help clear the mucous. Then she'll be able to smell the food...then try feeding her some warmed wet food. Do the steam thing 3-4 times a day.

BTW, how is she acting? If she's really lethargic then she might have a fever. You may need to do another vet visit.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 17, 2008)

*Sadie update/ tips on syringe feeding?*

Thanks for the response. I decided not to wait for a reply and take her right to the emergency vet. They gave her a new antibiotic that will hopefully reduce her GI upset, an appetite stimulating pill, and fluids. they gave me a syringe to feed her with.

Any tips for syringe feeding with minimal trauma?

thanks


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Sadie update/ tips on syringe feeding?*



nightlight said:


> ...Any tips for syringe feeding with minimal trauma?...


First, your "headspace"...think ASSIST-feed, not force-feed...less stressful for you and for her.

Second....Slowly squeeze the liquified foor into the CORNER/SIDE of her mouth, NOT 'DOWN THE HATCH'...she can easily aspirate the liquid, and that could be disastrous, causing "aspiration pneumonia, usually fatal.

Third...it's a slow process...be patient.

I'll come back with a link for you.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Some extra help...

*A website dedicated to assist-feeding*.

*A group of people*, many of whom have been doing this for lengthy periods, who meet online 24/7...they're really helpful with newbies!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Remember that you always feed cats with their tummy toward the ground. They can choke on the liquid if they are on their back.

Good luck.


----------



## nightlight (Aug 17, 2008)

*Feeding Sadie*

Thanks Everyone. I'll give it a go and keep you posted.
I really appreciate it!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Sadie update/ tips on syringe feeding?*



nightlight said:


> Thanks for the response. I decided not to wait for a reply and take her right to the emergency vet.


Awesome! So many people hang around waiting for answers here, meantime the cat is getting sicker and sicker. 

Sounds like have what you need. I'll reiterate the patience comment. And go at this with confidence. If she senses any hesitation on your part she'll exploit it and make it very difficult for both of you.


----------

